# Actually How pen drive works??



## hrushij (May 20, 2007)

I have tried many pages from net but i didnot get any information about working of pendrive??
Can anyone suggest me....


----------



## kushals (May 20, 2007)

ow does Hard disk work,wat abt mouse why not ask keyboard


----------



## amitava82 (May 20, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thumb_drive


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 21, 2007)

kushals said:
			
		

> ow does Hard disk work,wat abt mouse why not ask keyboard


  ?? y don't u try to answer if you know or stop posting for increasing u r post count


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 21, 2007)

Hi U can get these things in 
howstuffworks.com


----------



## hrushij (May 22, 2007)

Yes how stuff works has answer but it is not good enough...
I gone through good websites...but didn't get it so i've asked you 
bcs u all r good in this......
thanks


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 22, 2007)




----------

